# Caprylic Acid while nursing



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi mamas,
My doctor (a holistic MD) prescribed me caprylic acid for 4-6 weeks to help to clear up yeast. When I mentioned that I'm still nursing he was trying to find more info about caprylic acid while nursing in his booksm but he failed. He said it would _probably_ be fine. But I'm just not comfortable with the "probably" part. So, I wanted to ask if anyone knows if it's safe to take caprylic acid while nursing (my nurslings are 2+ yo and 3.5 yo).

And if it is safe, should I take 1200 mg (3 capsules) like it is recommended on the bottle or should I take less?

Thanks in advance,
Yulia.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone??


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I have searched and searched for an answer to this and never came up with anything. Anecdotally, I have taken it during pregnancy and while breastfeeding without any negative effects.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemongrass* 
I have searched and searched for an answer to this and never came up with anything. Anecdotally, I have taken it during pregnancy and while breastfeeding without any negative effects.

Thanks, lemongrass! I'm glad to hear that at least anecdotally it is safe.


----------

